# LGD pup & Dober



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a few pictures from this evening of my 6mo LGD pup and my 6.5yr Dober-dog. He's learned to be very tolerant of overly friendly dogs thanks to Chillie and the Bella-fighter. Thirty minutes of her nagging him, he finally brought her to the ground. She backed off a little, but not enough to continue following him and me being able to take a few more pics of them. 
Dober didn't go too stupid over the pigs this time, that's because the Pup has been free in the yard for 3 days and nights and has been playing with the pigs for 2wks now. She was even able to desensitize the female pig and I got the joy of petting and rubbing her today during a feeding! =D
Dober hates jackets, but it's cold and he was shivering enough to make me dig out his sweater for play time.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Those are happy, good looking dogs. Congratulations.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I find it very interesting that your dobe was shivering and being nice to the pigs. My dobe shrugs off weather as if it doesn't exist, except heat. Pouring rain, so. 10 below, and? 80 and sunny, he's a bump. 

Pigs? His absolute FAVORITE thing to chase.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty pups. 

I have one dobergirl that doesn't like cold or wet or heat really. LOL She'd much rather be inside protecting the couch. The other doesn't like rain but is okay being outside otherwise. That is the one that plays with my GP mix. She loves having a playmate. The other one goes out, does her business, then wants right back in.


----------

